# Got the new iPhone 6s Plus



## ScottieCarlsbad (May 26, 2015)

I got the new iPhone 6s Plus today and the app seems to be running but I'm not getting any requests. Kind of weird for a Friday night. Anyone else having this issue? Does it not run on the new phone?


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

the iPhone 6s is too good for Uber hence no requests.


----------



## Gregory J McConville (Sep 29, 2015)

ScottieCarlsbad said:


> I got the new iPhone 6s Plus today and the app seems to be running but I'm not getting any requests. Kind of weird for a Friday night. Anyone else having this issue? Does it not run on the new phone?


I've been asking Uber when the Driver Partner App will be released for the 6S. I only find the Rider App available on my new iPhone 6S Plus. greg


----------



## Russellhmd (Oct 1, 2015)

thx buddy already mail to uber 
didnet get any mail yet 
let u know shortly


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

JohnF said:


> the iPhone 6s is too good for Uber hence no requests.


They are assuming you're making enough money already and are skipping you


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

What's the link for the drivers app?


----------



## Ontariomike (Aug 29, 2015)

Here is what I just found as the fix.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

cheerose said:


> What's the link for the drivers app?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.floatingtimerapp&ah=yAfjBIklORJcukMC-eJ8q46J_A4

It's a simple and cool app. There's more features coming soon


----------

